

Ask HN: How to develop the creative side of brain? - hotshot

Entrepreneurship is as much as problem solving as coming up with creative solution. How to bring that side of brain to use, and to further grow it
======
rayalez
I can recommend a great book: Serious Creativity by Edward De Bono.

I am very interested in this topic and this is the best book I've ever read
about it.

------
RollAHardSix
“Just think about it deeply, then forget it…then an idea will jump up in your
face." \- Mad Men.

------
dragonbonheur
Play with Lego bricks, doodle, fly a kite, stare at clouds, let your inner
child out.

